# TW Bent Artifice



## oldfatfool (8 Sep 2011)

Just been researching the world of Trikes and came across the TW bent artifice. Looking at the price it is roughly half the price of a Catrike (given that it comes complete with racks and guards etc) and less still than an ICE. The spec sheet would have you believe that it is built up of some higher end components as well. 

So as anyone any experience of this trike or give any reasons not to buy, why it is too good to be true, etc etc,

tia

Andrew


----------



## byegad (8 Sep 2011)

There's a few riders of this trike on BROL, Bent Riders Online. They seem happy enough.


----------



## clothears (20 Sep 2011)

I have ridden a trike for nearly 40 years (Higgins, Rogers, Longstaff). In feb/march i had surgery to remove a cancerous brain tumour. i am now undergoing the radio- and chemo-therapy stages of the treatment. i feel SO tired, so please excuse the poor typing - i just want t get this down!
I now have a 2-year driving ban (automatic), and a warnig not to ride a bike - a long way to fall if i have another siezure. so the higgins trike's out then.​several tricycle association friends have recumbents, and recommended one as a good "starter" to build up fitness again. I bit the bullet and bought one of the above "Artifice" trikes; for sale new on and off e-bay. got a good deal (10% off for caravan club member). quick delivery, needed simple assembly - good therapy for me. (buybuybikes??)
impressions:

very well made. lovely brazing. good paintwork
most components good quality. wheels excellent
changed 52/42/32 chainset for 42/32/22 - no use for 120"+ top gear
disk brakes are good. downhill stability almost hands-off
very easy to ride
folds in half along spine for storage
i can ride it on my turbotrainer
I've done about 100 miles so far, 20 max on best day. problem is with the engine (me) - feel terrible, but not giving up! My helmet has my new motto "I'm taking this lying down!"

Conclusion - highly recommended. ask if you need more info; i will send a cd with pics if you wish.


----------



## D.Crepit (20 Sep 2011)

Seeing your inaugural post, and as the chap who bought a tandem carrier off you earlier in the year, you've tempted me also to put finger to keyboard.

First, to say that I'm very pleased to see that your back on wheels and under your own steam. After our conversation about tandems, trikes, etc. you switched me on to the possibility of acquiring an "upright" trike (as a complement to my Windcheetah) and dipping into the Tricycle Association website I picked up on your medical "challenges". It must have been a huge shock to you and your family. But "good on you" for not letting it stop you "pedalling".

Would it have been you I saw a few months ago, on a recumbent trike, on the cycle / pedestrian path coming downhill alongside the mighty-MoD? I was going up and exchanged nods with whoever was piloting the machine. I was "undistinguished" on that day, on an upright bike.

You may recall I was awaiting delivery of a Raptobike. It arrived. So, most of my recumbent riding this year has been on two rather than the three wheels. And, with enough two-wheeled miles in now (1000+) to have taken me through the heart-stopping, buttock-clenching phase, I have to say it's tremendous fun; almost relaxing - even commuting to work in "our" local traffic.

Keep turning the cranks and I hope to see you out and about on your, more streamlined, trike.

[I still enjoy dipping into your old "Recumbent UK" mags].

Andy


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Sep 2011)

Cheers Clothears, just got to save up the pennies

Good luck with the treatment and hope you get the all clear quickly


----------



## clothears (22 Sep 2011)

Hello D.Crepit,

Thanks for all the information; yes, I’m sure it was me along the MOD cycle path. I’ve now got a key for the Kipling Road bridge barrier. Off the trike at the moment due to the effects of the treatment – feel exhausted all the time, even at 07-30 drinking coffee in bed after a really good nights sleep…

Perhaps we can call in and see you on a Sunday when we’re passing by?

Btw, you recall we delivered the tandem rack some months ago? That’s when my illness became apparent. We went on to my mother’s at Yate, and I found that I couldn’t start the car – my co-ordination had failed. Sue drove me home, and the next day I was in hospital. (My head was repaired with a titanium plate and screws – wish they’d been a bit more c21 and used carbon-fibre…).

Anyway, here I am, lucky that my GP was so good on his diagnosis!



Also, hello oldfatfool,

Where are you located? If you can get to north Bristol, you’re welcome to have a try! Best regards to you both,

Geoff


----------



## oldfatfool (22 Sep 2011)

clothears said:


> Also, hello oldfatfool,
> 
> Where are you located? If you can get to north Bristol, you’re welcome to have a try! Best regards to you both,
> 
> Geoff



Thanks for the offer, unfortunately I am stuck oooooooooooop norf in (less than ) sunny Bradford.


----------



## clothears (22 Sep 2011)

ok, thanks for letting me know!
Geoff


----------

